# Floriade 2012 Netherland , Part 1



## Hakone (Apr 6, 2012)

World Horticultural Expo 2012 
Venlo , Netherland


----------



## Hakone (Apr 6, 2012)

Floriade 2012 Netherland , Part 2


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 7, 2012)

Cool pics!!!! Do you have more of those ?  Jean


----------



## Marc (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures as well, I drive by this place each day when travelling to work.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## labskaus (Apr 11, 2012)

Cool pics of a great location. I'm glad to see that the Floriade doesn't happen entirely without plants.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Marc (Apr 21, 2012)

Interesting to see this place from the inside, since I've heard what it actually costs to go there. And seeing what you can see, I've decided not to go.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 21, 2012)

Those Cymbidiums are amazing!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 22, 2012)

wild!


----------

